# Kitchen Tip :~: Testing Cream of Tartar for "Freshness"......



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Testing Cream of Tartar for "Freshness"......

Cream of tartar is the type of ingredient that can sit in your cupboard for months or years until you need it, and it should stay good almost indefinitely if it’s kept cool and dry. It is used to stabilize egg whites and give them more volume and is often mixed with baking soda to make baking powder. Cream of tartar typically doesn’t go bad, but you can still test it for freshness.

Check the expiration date on the jar. Some jars and canisters may not have an expiration date.

Open the container and look at the contents. The cream of tartar should look dry and powdery. If you see clumps, it indicates the cream of tartar may have taken on some moisture and may not work.

Look at the color of the cream of tartar. This powder should appear clean and pure white, with no yellow or dark spots. If you see any dark spots, your cream of tartar may be contaminated and you should throw it out.

Shake a small amount of the powder into your hand and smell it. Fresh cream of tartar has a mild scent, but if it’s old, you won’t notice any scent.

***Tips:>>>

If your cream of tartar is bad and you’re using it to stabilize egg whites, use white vinegar instead, at the same rate: 1/8 teaspoon per egg white.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the expert information.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

sewlee said:


> Thanks for the expert information.


Don't know "how expert" I am..lololol....been cooking and baking tho for about as long as I could stand up-right.....And now that I have a computer...I know where to ask the questions for info!........rofl... :sm12: :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I enjoy your posts.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

sewlee said:


> I enjoy your posts.


Thank you sewlee......I enjoy doing them too! :sm17: 
....and for as long as "God is willing to leave me here and I'm able".....I will try and keep up! :sm08: :sm24:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you for the advice. I didn't know about vinegar being a substitute. Good to know.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I have crème of tarter in my cupboard Thank you I am now going to check it.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

onegrannygoose said:


> I have crème of tarter in my cupboard Thank you I am now going to check it.


Well? Is it stale?


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

It's rare I use it but do have some in the cupboard so I'll have to remember that. I'm just curious about the vinegar trick, can you taste the vinegar? Egg white is pretty tasteless isn't it?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

st1tch said:


> It's rare I use it but do have some in the cupboard so I'll have to remember that. I'm just curious about the vinegar trick, can you taste the vinegar? Egg white is pretty tasteless isn't it?


I would "guess" that you would 'not' taste the vinegar..or it would not of been suggested on a web-site.


----------

